# Coldwater Canyon Drahthaar litter coming soon



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a litter of Drahthaars due Nov 2, 2012
Both parents are fully tested in the VDD system and have both passed the VGP.
Both parents hunted on upland, waterfowl and bloodtracking.
Mea








VJP 70, HZP 166, ARM 204, VGP 279 prize II
-------------------
Luger








VJP 71, HZP 182, ARM 199, VGP 328 prize I
3 rd place in 2011 Armbruster in Louisiana

http://www.coldwatercanyon.weebly.com
435-730-5295
Matt Norman


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Why must you tease me!!!! I want one,just can't get one now.


----------

